# Viega pureflow now with attached sleeves



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, now they're taking this a step further. They now have the sleeves already attached to the fitting. Man, that's going to save me a ton of time now! And they're color coded for the different sizes. Anyone that has pex boxes full of fittings knows how nice that will be! I just found this out tonight and have to call my supplier tomorrow to find out when we get the new fittings. Way to go Viega, always improving!:thumbup:

http://www.viega.net/5208.htm


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

iron- calm down! your having a pex attack! take 2 viagra and go to bed.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

leak1 said:


> iron- calm down! your having a pex attack! take 2 viagra and go to bed.



Take two viega's? heheheh:thumbup:
Ok, I'm done for tonight. Need rest, must sleep.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*With only a 10 year warranty?????????*

http://www.viega.net/cps/rde/xbcr/en-us/PF-warranty-0907.pdf


Pretty disturbing that plumbers would even consider to install a product that has such a short life span of liability back to the makers of the product.


If the damn mfgs of the product can't support their product past 10 years...


ARE YOU?



:laughing: 


I guess if you're putting it in and think it's the end all of products, greatness of the new product choice that only a day laborer can do with pointing of fingers,


GOOD LUCK. 


What a great find today......I'm going to have soooo much fun Ironranger, you can take your cheerleader outfit off now because I can provide enough concern for the masses to wonder WTF would a pipe mfg. would only put 10 years on a product that every other mfg holds a higher warranty, degree of 'confidence' behind their product.

10 years....pfffffft. I value my customers and my profession to stick behind walls something a little more reliable than some piping that day laborers sitting in a parking lot at home depot can do.

Some of us hold some dignity to this profession instead of robbing it and following trends. 



LOL!! I don't even to make this **** up; Viega did it for me! LMFAO!!! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

For those of you reading this you may find this parallel post of interest:
http://www.plumbingzone.com/f4/woul...mething-concealed-location-only-10-year-3637/


----------

